# Driving directions web site



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, I remember that in a previous post I saw a link to a page on the Mexican government website where you can enter where you want to drive to and from and it will give directions a la mapquest/google with toll estimates and quite a bit of other information. Can anyone re-post that link?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sure can. Here it is: Rutas Punto a Punto

You can bookmark it or just remember 'Rutas punto a punto' and use Google.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, RVGRINGO - I now have it bookmarked! I should have done that before since I knew I'd need it sooner or later.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Excellent Information Source!*



circle110 said:


> Thanks, RVGRINGO - I now have it bookmarked! I should have done that before since I knew I'd need it sooner or later.


The Toll Booth locations and toll charges for individual vehicles plus estimated fuel costs from point to point really help to nail down transportation expenses for Mexico driving. It was certainly a surprise to me that the toll road charges can actually exceed fuel costs for a motorcycle!

Certainly worth mentioning for those who do not wish to drive after dark is the handy town-to-town distances and estimated driving time in hours and minutes. Given it is all relative to one's driving habits, but still quite helpful for Mexico driving Newbies navigating the roads for the first time!

Thanks again for posting the site.


----------

